# Grandma the Witch



## Spooky1

Here's my witch stirring a cauldron I just finished. I wrote the witch chant and RoxyBlue did the voice over. Since we couldn't a cauldron sound we liked, we got the bubbling cauldron sound by blowing air through a 1/2" piece of pvc in a pitcher of water.

DSC00645 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC00649 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Sorry about the low light on the videos. I'll try to get a better recording shortly.

Witch Chant verse 1

MOV00661 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Witch Chant verse 2

MOV00662 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Revenant

Sweet. And Awesome VO job Roxy! Nicely witchy and easy to understand.


----------



## LJClarke

That is terrific! good work. can't wait to drive by on Halloween and see everything.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

LOVE IT!! The voice-over is great and the bubbling is a fantastic addition. Really makes it come alive. Great job!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Great prop!


----------



## Scary Godmother

Very nice, I love the eyes!


----------



## Lilly

Good job on your witch Spooky and good job on the voice Roxy.
looks good with the green light and the shadowing
bubbles are great


----------



## Bone To Pick

Great job, Spooky! Now, if she could also stir up some margaritas.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or maybe some chicken soup.

Thanks for the kind comments, all!


----------



## beelce

Very Nice...good work


----------



## smileyface4u23

Love her! The voice-over is fabulous!


----------



## Systematic Chaos

She looks fantastic! The voice and her spell along with the cauldron sounds really tie it all together.


----------



## Joiseygal

I love her! She is cool with the bigger eye looking right at you. Spooky!


----------



## Spooky1

The mask I used for my witch is named "Escaldofa". I had a hard time finding a decent witch mask. I wasn't finding a lot to choose from, but when I found her I knew she was just what I wanted.


----------



## Ghostess

THIS is great work, all around!!!


----------



## cerinad

Wow!! That is Awesome!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Superb! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Love the voice overs. The prop looks as good as it sounds.


----------



## patbwright

*Grandma the witch*

Wow! She is great. I just registered and can already tell that I am out of my league! Lol. I love her!! Great job.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Need a good name for her. May I recommend Hagitha?


----------



## DeathTouch

Awesome.. Roxy must of helped. LOL Just joking. Awesome job on that!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Spooky1, this is a fantastic prop!!! Okay...you have to level with me...you and RoxyBlue are a couple/married...right? I get the vibe from the last year I have been on the forum because of the way you support and back up each other. (need some tips to addict my hubby to the forum...please help...) You two are great and thanks for the talent...the tips...and the great job you do to maintain Hauntforum...my 'go to' place for every haunt related prop and thing I can make. I LOVE you guys. Thanks!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Awesome job! You guys rocked it!


----------



## Spooky1

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Spooky1, this is a fantastic prop!!! Okay...you have to level with me...you and RoxyBlue are a couple/married...right? I get the vibe from the last year I have been on the forum because of the way you support and back up each other. (need some tips to addict my hubby to the forum...please help...) You two are great and thanks for the talent...the tips...and the great job you do to maintain Hauntforum...my 'go to' place for every haunt related prop and thing I can make. I LOVE you guys. Thanks!!!


Yes Pumpkin. Roxy and I are married and have been for almost 23 years now. Roxy slowly came around as my Halloween addiction grew. It's become an outlet for her creativity, and she loves the folks on the forum.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i can't believe i've never seen this prop before! The video won't play for me (that's just my computer not working right) i'll have to come back later and watch it! she looks amazing!


----------



## Joiseygal

Grandma looks awesome! Great job Spooky!!!


----------



## turtle2778

This was really cool. I like the voices very much.


----------



## samhayne

awesome props, great work !


----------



## kprimm

Awesome job Roxy and Spooky the witch is killer! You did a fantastic job on the witch chant and it sounds great. You two are a very talented duo.


----------



## scaryjak

very impressive. if my cauldron creep looks and sounds half as good I'll be happy....

Top work !!!


----------



## niblique71

I love it. One of those was on my list this year, but I think I'm running out of time.


----------



## Spooks-Magee

Damn that is cool!


----------

